# WWII pigeon carrier



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a WWII pigeon carrier for sale. Not positive on the make. But from the manufacture name looks to be swiss or german. If you know exactly what make it is after I post pics please let me know.
Will have pics up soon.
Asking 130.00 shipped in the u.s
Paypal welcome.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sent u a pm, can you look and get back to me thanks.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

more pics...


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

and more...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are WAY cool.. I have goose bumps... You should have no problem selling them.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> Those are WAY cool.. I have goose bumps... You should have no problem selling them.


thank you...i wish i knew more about it. its a very neat piece to show to people. 

thanks again...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If I was not so poor I would buy it in a heart beat... G.I Joe, Cher Ami. ect.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> If I was not so poor I would buy it in a heart beat... G.I Joe, Cher Ami. ect.


I know the feeling...especially after the holidays. Im in the same boat right now and getting ready to move so somethings have to go...just not my pigeon lol.

thanks...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I completely understand... No matter what, things are just things. Family ect. always MUST come first.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> I completely understand... No matter what, things are just things. Family ect. always MUST come first.


very true...

thanks...


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

some pics of it setup...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one very similar, or maybe even exactly the same. I haven't looked at it for years. It is my understanding that it was used by the British military during WW II.

Mine has an instruction sheet with it. Stating the rules, such as how much exercise the birds must have each day, etc. If I get some time. I will dig it out and see if it is exactly the same.

Way cool item.


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

conditionfreak said:


> I have one very similar, or maybe even exactly the same. I haven't looked at it for years. It is my understanding that it was used by the British military during WW II.
> 
> Mine has an instruction sheet with it. Stating the rules, such as how much exercise the birds must have each day, etc. If I get some time. I will dig it out and see if it is exactly the same.
> 
> Way cool item.


Thank you...I read somewhere the birds had to be let out the carrier part and put in the cage parr every four hours or so. Yeah dig it out and see if uts the same.
Thanks again...


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

price reduced to 130.00 shipped in the u.s

thanks...


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

sold...
thanks...


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

That was awesome looking


----------



## maverick pro (Nov 28, 2014)

chayi said:


> That was awesome looking


Thank you...wish I could have kept it but thats the way it is.
Thanks again...


----------

